# What's your Motto for Life?



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!   

I wondered and actually would like to know what kind of mottos/slogans or phrases people devote themselves to, or live by. I don't know how to say it exactly but I mean things like: 

Don't look to the past
Carpe Diem
One day without a laugh, is one day not alive
history repeats itself
Always look on the bright side of life
etc...

Do you have a special lifemotto and want to share it with us and tell something about it?
(I hope I posted this in the right section : )

~Sweetnarulover


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 10, 2005)

"Bleh."

Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Mar 10, 2005)

Fatalist PoV:
"If something happens, it's because it was supposed to happen and there's no use trying to change that."


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont really have motto but this comes up to mind first:

"if something is worth doing then overdo it."


----------



## Exerzet (Mar 10, 2005)

"If life turns agains u, fight it with all u got" ^^
"Even in the darkest hour, there is a solution"
"Life is only as funny as u make it" etc.


----------



## Ch0zen (Mar 10, 2005)

"When life gives me lemons, I squirt them in peoples eyes" 
"Lifes a bitch"


----------



## angelidia (Mar 10, 2005)

Let see which quotes I usually say...

I will never give up!
I have risen from the ashes only to live once more
Is that all you got?
I'll never get use to this!



I think thats about it


----------



## Ruuppa (Mar 10, 2005)

"It'll work out."


----------



## ubernoob (Mar 10, 2005)

"don't be stupid"
kinda corny but "do unto(sp?) others as you would have to done unto you"
"Nice!!"
"if your life's a bitch, slap her and get a better one"  (just came up with that, if u wana use it u got quote it)


----------



## Neenah (Mar 10, 2005)

hmmmmm.... my motto s are "ehhhhhhh" (itz very simple) and "luv suks......for now"


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 10, 2005)

Two phrases have got me through life.

1) If you're going to do something wrong, enjoy it.
2) F*ck it.


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 10, 2005)

wise man says: 'if you have to go, than go! '
(especially when its to the toilet! )

how troublesome...


----------



## Jun (Mar 10, 2005)

"things happen for a reason"

"carpe diem"

"alcohol, sex and drugs" - Phi Forni-Kon (fraternity)

"every person is a different world"

this are the ones I use the most.


----------



## komrade_smith (Mar 10, 2005)

' I would (insert action) but, i just can't be bothered' - i belong to the shikamaru school of life (motto-how troublesome) 
 I have more positive ones, but you know, i just can't be bothered posting them........
e he he he


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 10, 2005)

*"Never get your ass handed to you"*

this should be everyone's motto


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 10, 2005)

*"This world is survival"*


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 10, 2005)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Be as stupid as possible, people will feel sorry for you and give you shiny presents...


You know... this one really works O_o  *looks at shiney kunai in belly* 
oohhh shiney!

I got another one too:

'treat others like you want to be treated by them' 

Its my own version of what Kant said about making things acceptable if you want it to become a legal law. (omg I'm philosophic)


----------



## Eeky (Mar 10, 2005)

"Life is."

"Ora et Labora" (Pray and Work)

-Kris


----------



## Nyx (Mar 10, 2005)

"Be your own boss and resist the temptation to follow the leader." Thank you, fortune cookie. I got this when I was eating with a couple of my supervisors at work, and well, I kind of thought it was cool (especially when the more inexperienced of the two freaked out and asked if I wanted the black uniform. Heh.). Really sums up a lot about me. It's taped onto the back of my cell phone.   

Then there's the "what's done is done, no sense in regretting anything." Regret is what makes a lot of people miserable and boring. Let it go, people... This is the one that makes a lot of people think I'm cold. Whatever. 

Then "respect and be respected." I give people respect until they do something to make me stop. I expect the same thing in return.


----------



## BarbNara (Mar 10, 2005)

"If your problem has a solution, why do you worry?, and if it hasn?t a solution, what?s the point on worrying?"

It?s and old Indian motto that I read and I liked a lot. I also like the Reiki 5mottos:
- Only for today, don?t get angry
- Only for today, don?t get worried
- Live honestly
- Show mercy
- Respect your family, food and every single living being.


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 10, 2005)

I also respect food... ^_^ ramen!   j/k 

I just thought it was funny to be in the list of the 5 Reiki motto's, to respect food..
never thought about that
(didnt know them)


----------



## Sayo (Mar 10, 2005)

don't have a motto, just see how it all turns all out :3


----------



## disbol (Mar 10, 2005)

I have two mottos.
1. Life isn't fair. So slut up and deal with it.
2. I rather be hated then ignored.


----------



## CatBurglar (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a few, but my favorite is:
"Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end." It's take from the the Semisonic song, "Closing time". 

That and:
Live each day to the fullest, as if you were dying. Don't fear death, it's going to happen anyway, fear the chances you don't take. A life without risks is a life half lived.


----------



## Nonexistinghero (Mar 10, 2005)

I only have a few.

"I don't follow a path. I create it."
"Never give up"
"Live and learn"


----------



## enkie (Mar 10, 2005)

Eat whatever you want and stop worrying about it?


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Mar 10, 2005)

disbol said:
			
		

> 2. I rather be hated then ignored.



Well I rather be ignored than hated.


----------



## KillerShinobi (Mar 10, 2005)

lifes a bitch..then you die

and 

shit happens


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2005)

actions speak louder than words.

or

you only have one life. use it wisely.

or

its better to be tried by 12 than to be carried by six.


----------



## thedemonfox (Mar 10, 2005)

heh heh alright 


XD jk


----------



## Gisaku Kimura (Mar 10, 2005)

ubernoob said:
			
		

> kinda corny but "do unto(sp?) others as you would have to done unto you"


Not corny, that's a good verse.
My mottos are "Get over it." (I don't like people that whine...)and "Don't worry, worrying is a waste of time."


----------



## Leto (Mar 10, 2005)

Um....lets see.
One shot, one kill.
Love and peace XD
The only easy day was yesterday.
Kill em all and let God sort em out.

There we go....


----------



## Jordy (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a dutch sentence: "Doe je Ding, Be Original"... Translated to: "Do your thing, Be Original"....

I hate people copying eachothers behaviour and feeling to be something then... or that when they like smoke or something they are within the smokers group and feel great and stuff. No thank not for me... I am me and no1 else.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Mar 10, 2005)

"People don't change, never forget and never forgive."


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 10, 2005)

"Do what you want"


it's a meh kinda motto :]


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 10, 2005)

Question: Whats your motto for life?
Answer: Fuck it


----------



## monk3 (Mar 10, 2005)

laugh a lot, dont take shit from anyone. anything makes you sad just move on and never think about it again ^_^


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Mar 10, 2005)

my motto for life is "get over it". i say it alot. heh


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 10, 2005)

u f*kin wit me u f*kin wit da best - Tony Montana

sometimes for the greater good there is sometimes a neccesary evil - Optimus Prime, lol


----------



## Rurouni (Mar 10, 2005)

"If at first you don't succeed, deny that you were trying at all"


----------



## Hyuuga-YoungIsh (Mar 10, 2005)

"For as long as im here im gonna grab checks and make my cash stretch longer than giraffe necks"


----------



## kane_x (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's one:
"If the beer is free, there is no such thing as a limit"


----------



## Jones (Mar 10, 2005)

The only reason people don't do things is because of their conscious. I tend to block him out when evr he has a say in what I'm doing.


----------



## RBeast (Mar 10, 2005)

If at fist you dont succeed, destroy all evidence and deny you tried.

honestly the great philosopher Homer once said:

"Ok now Ill tell you the two things that will get you through life:

cover for me
and
it was like that when I got here"

But seriously, mine would have to be, "good friends, good times, good life"


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2005)

"Just wait, something good will happen tomorrow."

That's my motto for life.


----------



## sharingan7 (Mar 10, 2005)

this is from John Lennon - The time you enjoy wasting was not wasted.


----------



## KaleidoscopeKyuubi (Mar 10, 2005)

My motto is: I will become the Mangekyou Hokage....because its my DREAM!


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 10, 2005)

mine is probably either "..." or "f**k it"


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2005)

no TV and no beer make me go crazy
also
Only God can judge me.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 10, 2005)

My motto is.

"Meh, Screw it."


----------



## LightningElemental (Mar 10, 2005)

1. Meddle not in the affairs of dragons, for thou art crunchy and taste good with ketchup.

2. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

3. The Golden Rule: He who has the gold makes the rules.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2005)

"im gonna drink a lot of beer and stay up allllllllllllllllll night" - Homer Simpson


----------



## Son_Pan (Mar 10, 2005)

im being forreals when i say this

hmm, i guess it goes something like, " When people give you Lemons, Give them Lemonade"


yeah, something like that.

OH, another big one is:

"If you can look up, you can get up"

yeah, that ones really good. at least to me.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Mar 10, 2005)

"If someone hits you, just cope with the pain and hope he get's tired of it before you die" -me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2005)

You play with the cards life dealt you.  




			
				RodneyMack said:
			
		

> no TV and no beer make me go crazy
> also
> Only God can judge me.




You gotta love homer simpson quotes


----------



## niceguy645 (Mar 10, 2005)

Do unto others before they do unto you

Love death before you live

Why look forward to the next world if you cant enjoy this one?

Peace and Love, make peace and make love

Only the strongest will survive


----------



## danthepervert (Mar 10, 2005)

"to be a pimped-out hillbilly all you need is more than one sister"-danthepervert


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Mar 10, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Only the strongest will survive



Then why the hell am I still alive ?_?


----------



## danthepervert (Mar 10, 2005)

5il3nc3r said:
			
		

> Then why the hell am I still alive ?_?


because you are strong enough to go through life.With a little help your life can only get better.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Mar 10, 2005)

either that, or I'm the exception in life. Or maybe I've been protected all the time, allowing the weak to last a bit longer. But that's just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## naruto9007 (Mar 10, 2005)

destroy all who would crush your hopes and deames


----------



## Detri (Mar 11, 2005)

"If it's not broken, break the fuck out of it."


----------



## (\/)ugen (Mar 11, 2005)

life your live with no regret..


----------



## basiK (Mar 11, 2005)

theres only 3 types of ppl in the world,those who can count...and those who cant

ps. cool name mr.(\/)ugen man!


----------



## roshumba (Mar 11, 2005)

Make sure to handle your buisness.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 11, 2005)

my motto is....

"pissbag and chips" or "ayaiyai..." and "ahhhhhh im so bored"

"its not the great who are strong, its the strong who are great"


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2005)

my favourite one: "it was like that when i got here."


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 11, 2005)

I always tell myself that you get out of life what you put into it...


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2005)

slow and steady does the trick.


----------



## Fairady (Mar 12, 2005)

My motto for life; "It's not permanent."


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2005)

"Dont try, just do it."


----------



## Meijin (Mar 12, 2005)

My motto is one of Bruce Lee's quotes :-
"Be shapeless, formless
Like Water
You pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup
You pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle
You pour water into a tea pot, it becomes the tea pot
Now water can crash or it can flow
Be water my friend."


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2005)

I have many personal policies that I try to follow in life, one of which being the Bruce Lee quote that ZeMaster posted above. 

The motto I find most fitting in relation to other creatures is best put by the late, great Langston Huges in his poem, Motto: 

"My motto,
As I live and learn
Is
Dig and be dug 
In return."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2005)

Mine is simple:

"no regrets"

and 
"There is no line!!"


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Mar 12, 2005)

"I live to despise life. I exist to destroy existence."

"I am a destroyer. No matter my intention nor what I do, I will always end up causing destruction."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 12, 2005)

2 WORDS... How Troublesome  im just like Shika! *hence the name*


----------



## RodMack (Mar 12, 2005)

"its better to die trying than to die doing nothing."

"greatness can also be ones downfall."


----------



## 1337n355 (Mar 12, 2005)

shake shake shake D


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 12, 2005)

motto for life... hmm. well i really like this quote and can pretty much reach anyone on a personal level. it did for me.
- though you cannot make a brand new start, you can start from now and make a brand new end
john c. maxwell


----------



## RodMack (Mar 12, 2005)

"large and in charge."
"monkey see, monkey do."


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Mar 12, 2005)

mine is "don't worry, be happy". even though sometimes i do worry and get angry but whatever : (i just listen to the song when i'm stressed and it makes me feel better ).


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Mar 12, 2005)

Mine is "Just give up.."


----------



## Unamed Ninja (Mar 12, 2005)

"How boring"
"How tiresome"
"Damnit..."
"Why do I bother?"
"Damn rocket whore...." (I use this one often ^_^)


----------



## kknaruto24 (Mar 13, 2005)

" what goes around comes aroud " and the quote by zapata in my sig


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Mar 13, 2005)

kknaruto24 said:
			
		

> " what goes around comes aroud " and the quote by zapata in my sig



ah yea, i like those too. good stuff .


----------



## Ittai (Mar 13, 2005)

"relax, whats the worst that can happen?"
I say this VERY often. especially when I see my report card.


----------



## Black Winged Angel (Mar 13, 2005)

My moto would be, "_Don't take life too seriously. You'll never escape it alive anyway_."


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 14, 2005)

PEACHY!!


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 14, 2005)

Live To The Max  ^___^


----------



## Kai2 (Mar 14, 2005)

:amazed ooooooohhhhhhh!
"Shake ur bon bon"


----------



## kazekage2000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Why do it today when you can push it off till tommorrow

(original qoute even further inspired by Shikamaru)


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Bushido.  Plain and simple.  That and Buddhist and Taoist philosophy.  What goes around, comes around.  That's how life works.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Mar 14, 2005)

"Never eat yellow snow, and NEVER double-dip"


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Stay alive, dont die, avoid rabid monkeys at all cost and breed a colony of extra large burning penguins


----------



## diDom (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree with "Bushido", but I also like:
"If you've got, flaunt it..."


----------



## Aruka (Mar 14, 2005)

Chou Gal Rule:
 A gal has to have HEART


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2005)

"lift your head up high and look to the sky."


----------



## Maybe (Mar 15, 2005)

Sh*t rolls downhill

and

"Do your job, be where you're supposed to be, and be in the right unform." that's a motto for Army life from my squad leader.


----------



## Jun (Mar 15, 2005)

"fuck hope"


----------



## Erginol (Mar 15, 2005)

Live while you can


----------



## Tola (Mar 15, 2005)

"very good"

that one works at all times, got to say it with sarcasm


----------



## Franckie (Mar 15, 2005)

Be yourself, and you will find a way to greatness. Yah, that's my motto.


----------



## komrade_smith (Mar 15, 2005)

Link removed
says it all really


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Mar 15, 2005)

my motto is "never regret even if it brings pain"


----------



## TTN (Mar 15, 2005)

Only work when you have to.


----------



## im-an-idiot (Mar 17, 2005)

one second of anger is equal to three minutes of happiness so why not live longer by being happy.. thats my motto


----------



## RodMack (Mar 17, 2005)

Shit happens.


----------



## probanana (Mar 17, 2005)

dont waste your life


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Mar 17, 2005)

"Those who feel free to eat freely are not to condemn those who are unwilling to eat freely; nor must the person who does not eat freely pass judgement on the one who does- because God has welcomed him." Romans 14:3

A line that most Christians forget for some reason.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 17, 2005)

Everything that has a Beginning, has an End. - from The Matrix.


----------



## Squirrel King (Mar 17, 2005)

My way or the highway.


----------



## Flashfyre5 (Mar 17, 2005)

"Always have a backup plan."

"Laugh at yourself.  If you can't, what can you laugh at?"


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Mar 18, 2005)

'if its the worst, it can only get better'


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2005)

"If you dont like it, go to Russia" - Homer Simpson.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 18, 2005)

I've got two:
1. 4Kids are dum and anyone who likes their dubs are gay
2. donuts, donuts, donuts!!!


----------



## Narutobacca25 (Mar 18, 2005)

terminological inexactitude is bad


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2005)

Dont be economic girlyman.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2005)

Believe in yourself and you will acheive anything.


----------



## kyoso-ns (Mar 18, 2005)

lets not let yourself suffer, make them


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 18, 2005)

Shit happens. Sit back, smoke a joint, and enjoy.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Mar 18, 2005)

if you cant beat em join em.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2005)

if you cant choose, flip a coin.


----------



## Rio (Mar 18, 2005)

*Don't worry, be warrior!* <-all well to say, I know
Atm I'm trying to belief that every spirited loser can become a genius of hard work.   
Ok, in fact hard work is too troublesome but the imagination that a loser can at least be spirited helps be keep on drawing.


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 18, 2005)

My new motto for 2005 is "live life with no regrets". If i dont regret anything that i have done or will do my life will be happy. And it will allow me to make better choices Because i wont do anything that i will potentially regret


----------



## dylate (Mar 19, 2005)

if you betray me I'll kill u!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 19, 2005)

The two things I've always said to everyone:
*It takes thought to fuck up* and
*Assumtion of blame, dessimination of credit*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 19, 2005)

My Quotes say it all.


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 19, 2005)

If your going to go then go all the way.
Dont dwell on the past
Love what you got.
Live with it.
Dont take life so seriously.
Keep dreaming
Love is a pashion.. make it a serious one.
Dont cry over faith.
Destiny is the absence of living.
It takes a man to make a mess... but it takes even a bigger man to clean it up.
Dont let her go..


----------



## apexkw (Mar 20, 2005)

using no way as way,  having no limitations as limitations.  bruce lee said that, and it just struck me as a very unique way of saying the only limit in life is yourself.

john


----------



## jungwah8 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine are:
live life as if you were to die tomorrow, but prepare as if you'd live forever. {any easier way of saying it: enjoy each day, but don't waste it...so like get an edu. and stuff)
and...don't do anything you'd regret
oh and...smile and laugh  ^_^


----------



## whiteguy (Mar 20, 2005)

I could care less but im ready lets do this buddy i ain't arfaid to die it sounds fun


----------



## Oahgneg (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't care, don't bother


----------



## PsiOptiCz (Mar 20, 2005)

i'd say sumtin like carpe diem.. or like jungwah8's.. or like.. live life to the fullest? or hmm.. it kinda says it in my sig.. you only got once chance to live life so live it in the best way you can! =]


----------



## RodMack (Mar 20, 2005)

if i dont see it, its not illegal.


----------



## Hakuzo (Mar 20, 2005)

my motto for life is : live as urself, talk like urself, dont listen to what u dont believe but dont be rude enough not listen to what others have to say. they could be right!


----------



## Hyuuga_X (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't hunt the past.
Don't desire future.
The past isn't there anymore.
The future hasn't began yet.

-Buddha-


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

My Motto is : "Get Laid the most you can"


----------



## Sertechaun (Mar 20, 2005)

Do what feels right.


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

"Sucking a cock a day keeps the Doctor away"


----------



## Narutobacca25 (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> "Sucking a cock a day keeps the Doctor away"



Until you get AIDS


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Well,you never heard of condoms! Geez!


----------



## Saint of Swords (Mar 20, 2005)

"....then I will change it!"
"Live by the swords, die by the sword"
"I may go down...but before that I'll give you hell!"


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Mar 20, 2005)

^HAHAHA

I say lots of things but I guess one of the more important ones is, be honest if you can't admit to something later then don't do it now! Also don't live a double life, be true to yourself and other at all times. Be moral. Love basketball. Try your best, and if you still don't succeed it doesn't mean you have failed. Try not to put yourself before others. Try not to get angry, I don't like me when I am angry... Some other stuff I can't even think of...

EDIT: Another good one be loyal to people and also expect people to be loyal to you. In other words be trusting and be trustworthy.


----------



## XxNeji-KunxX (Mar 20, 2005)

" Defenition: Liberal (li-ber-al) : An American that is respected by the European, Asian, and African communities."


----------



## demonicduck (Mar 20, 2005)

life is a game.


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Eat your wife's vaginas!


----------



## XxNeji-KunxX (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't Shoot!!!

-----------------

America, where the pizza comes faster than the ambulance.


----------



## phreakuency (May 9, 2005)

When everything has gone crazy, I will believe in myself and continue to fight


----------



## Othni (May 9, 2005)

"It's all good."  I say that all the time.


----------



## Sir Phoenix (May 9, 2005)

If you haven't done something crazy today, you just haven't LIVED.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (May 9, 2005)

my motto would definetly be *"You Live To Die"*...or *"Stay High Till I Die"*


----------



## Lubay (May 10, 2005)

You Damned if you do , Your Damned if you dont.


----------



## Ed_luver2006 (May 10, 2005)

"You want me to take you to hell with me?"
"As long as I take you to hell with me, I'll die too!"


----------



## kknaruto24 (May 10, 2005)

what goes around comes around


----------



## RodMack (May 10, 2005)

what's done cannot be undone.


----------



## niceguy645 (May 10, 2005)

suffer alone.....cry alone...........die alone


----------



## Miss CCV (May 10, 2005)

"Carpe Diem!" (Latin for "Seize the day").


----------



## TheDrunkenLee (May 11, 2005)

"F$#k fear."


----------



## Godson0561 (May 11, 2005)

"Can't make me suffer Just make me stronger and make me tougher"


----------



## Jun (May 11, 2005)

"Carpe Diem" <----if you don't what this is, you are a dumb fuck. Pay attention in school.

"With each
kill, I grow wiser and with added wisdom, I grow stronger" -Artemis Entreri

"Alcohol, sexo y drogas"  (meaning alcohol, sex and drugs) ^^


----------



## scrapper (May 11, 2005)

"its too troublesome"


----------



## The Nobody (May 11, 2005)

I don't know is this right in english but..
"Respect everybody, don't be afraid of anybody."


----------



## Whooosh (May 11, 2005)

"Its better to be happy than to be informed"
I find its good to be informed but not on things that have absolutely nothing to do will you and probably wont effect your life in any other way than to make you miserable for about three hours. I studied it when I was younger when my family sat down to watch the news immediately when they got home and watched it till 8 o'clock then watched it first thing in the morning and they where always tird or stressed and they never had any time. I made them stop watching the world news for a while and only watch the local news. Turns out they where much  happier and had a lot more time to do more stuff they liked ^_^


----------



## Jimnast (May 11, 2005)

Consume, hunt ,kill and rock on, HARDCORE!


----------



## Isamaru (May 12, 2005)

i dont really have a motto but i basically try this:
live life calmly and dont stress out about anything since it all has a solution,
live life in the present, 
and  no one dies a virgin life screws us all.


----------



## Ferox (May 13, 2005)

"You'll always miss 100% of the shots you dont take"

"Go big or go home"

"Pain is weakness leaving the body"

"If you cant beat them, buy a bigger gun"

"Today is the first day of the rest of my life"


----------



## Mokora (May 13, 2005)

Mine is always 'What doesn't kill us will make us stronger.'

It means so much to me, and it's so very true. It helps me, also, when I look back on things.


----------



## materix01 (May 13, 2005)

Nothing is Impossible.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 13, 2005)

"im a lazy guy"


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 13, 2005)

my new fav motto is:

"Judgement comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgement"


----------



## kurisawa (May 26, 2005)

'oil of olay twice a day'


----------



## Kakashi509 (May 26, 2005)

If you hurt one of my friends i'll go nike on you! would be mine


----------



## dmby (May 26, 2005)

"dmby - its whats for dinner"

or, on a more serious note:

"the formula for life is x+y+z, where x is work, y is play, and z is keeping your mouth shut."
^the incomparible Albert Einstein


----------



## HeyITZthatFC (May 26, 2005)

"Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has 
exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich 
people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. 
And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, 
time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time 
you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow."


----------



## Kitsune101 (May 26, 2005)

"To the world you may be one person, but to one person you may be the world."
"Every affect has an invevidable cause."
"Life blows...*gorgeous chick walks by* at least some times."


----------



## Sas(u)ke (May 27, 2005)

'Live your life to its fullest extent'
'Realize your potential and focus it'
'Cultivate your anger before you idealize' *actually very good* p.s from naruto ending1
'Were all here for a reason, once you find that reason, you know the answer to life.'
'Keeping things locked inside of you isn't healthy for the soul.'
'Everyone has the right to speak, but some overdo it.'
'Anyone can make a mess, but few can clean it up.'
'Pain isn't real, just an illusion to the body'

Wow.. Mokora... very well saying.. if you made that up rep to you *either way REP TO U* ima think remember that.


----------



## phreakuency (May 27, 2005)

The one with the most toys when they die, is the winner, but they are still dead


----------



## IveGotCandy (May 27, 2005)

Life is like a d*ck, when it gets hard, f*ck it.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (May 27, 2005)

"Fuck it all"


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 27, 2005)

Don't live in the past because it will just f*** up your life.


----------



## MrLiEN (May 27, 2005)

women are evil cant live with them cant live without them   ..and..



			
				shinobi_hunter said:
			
		

> Don't live in the past because it will just f*** up your life.


----------



## Pachees N' Cream (May 28, 2005)

Don't take life too seriously. Nobody gets out alive anyway.


----------



## Kyoshiro (May 28, 2005)

eat - sleep - sk8


----------



## theoneandonly (May 28, 2005)

never give up!


----------



## Swizzy (May 28, 2005)

- Life is what you make it - 

if thatz already been posted i apologise i didnt bother to read them all =D


----------



## DesignCore (May 28, 2005)

I tread my body like an amusment park, 
Seize the day like its your last
-------------------------------
Thas pretty much it.


----------



## graysocks (May 29, 2005)

what does not kill you makes you stronger (super saiyan stylez >_>)


----------



## Cardinair (May 29, 2005)

My life's motto: When life gives you lemons, make a lemon-merinque pie and throw it in the face of the first person you see.


----------



## ghostgal (May 29, 2005)

Shuddap coz I'm soooo gonna pwn you if tou keep argueing about something this stupid!!!!


----------



## Kasuka (May 29, 2005)

Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## hachi chan (May 29, 2005)

Things never work out the way you want them to, but things always work out in the end!


----------



## Thee_Unkown (May 29, 2005)

this isnt mine its my friends but any way......

"It's not stealing unless ur caught"


----------



## DesignCore (May 29, 2005)

hachi chan said:
			
		

> Things never work out the way you want them to, but things always work out in the end!



tell that to the homless people who die on the street.

Life never works out in the end. because the end is death.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 29, 2005)

hit first, talk later.


----------



## Oujisama (May 30, 2005)

The motto ive been following for life is...

Why do the day with what you could put off till tomorrow


----------



## blynx (May 30, 2005)

Is better to be good and pay that with pain, than having a broke consciousness because of our selfishness.


----------



## Jones (May 30, 2005)

If you're gonna kill yourslef, take as many people with you as you can.


----------



## Gravespawn (May 30, 2005)

We only live in the memories of others

OR

When life gives you lemons, take them to the store and exchange them for money so you can buy more Anime


----------



## Skyexx (May 30, 2005)

_- "Live life as if you were to die tomorrow, but prepare as if you'd live forever."

- "Good and bad, right and wrong, none are as easily distinguished as you may think..."_

Lastly, most importantly, something I made up. 

_- "Don't go killing yourself cause then you're just a weak selfish piece of damned shit."

_


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2005)

"Give it everything you have, and everything you don't have."

"If you can't win, then try to be remembered for something."  - Friend who took off his shirt and screamed in the middle of a race.


----------



## foxStick (May 31, 2005)

After thinking about this, the only thing that came to me was...

"Life's hard, wear a fucking helmet"


----------



## (\/)ugen (May 31, 2005)

"Live ur life with no regrets"
"Only fools rush in  "


----------



## kungfuchopstickz (May 31, 2005)

"Dead girls don't say no"

..........wait....that came out wrong...........


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 31, 2005)

''a true friend prefers to hurt you by telling you the truth than destroying you by telling  a lie''
thats all..


----------



## Guillermo (May 31, 2005)

Who cares about people's IQ it's just a stupid three digit number. . . or two.

The boat's already sinking, why not go for a swim?

don't mix your liquors.

sh*t or get off the pot.

ah, f*ck it

Me likes da tit-hays (I kind of say this to girls when I'm drunk)


----------



## SweetNaruLover (Jun 1, 2005)

short time is better time!!!
can't think of any motto for life right now...  @_@ im so empty  (finals are hard)

but I gotta say I'm surprised this thread of mine is still alive after the months I've been gone, sooo I guess I've done a good job opening it ^__^ 

new motto maybe: post useful things and get yourself surprised... nonsense doesnt make you feel any better! get a perpose in life! ...

argh.. hope I graduated... >.<;;;;


----------



## starsun (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine is to screw school, screw life, live it instead of studying for something stupid. All life is about is going to school, getting a job and then dying. NO WAY in hell im gonna do that!


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 1, 2005)

i have a lot of positive mottos in life, unfortunately though they never really work in the long term. My mentality is not strong enough.


----------



## ExAzrael (Jun 1, 2005)

"The smoothest course is not always the best course. However, the smoothest tends to be the least annoying."

I'm a lazy bastard, I know.
Shikamaru is my new god, what can I say?


----------



## GSurge (Jun 1, 2005)

Good judgement comes from experience, but experience comes from bad judgement.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 10, 2005)

hold fast when u can, and compromise when u need 2


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Jun 10, 2005)

Do or Die.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 10, 2005)

> Do or Die.


isnt that a song by 'Twista'?


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Jun 10, 2005)

It's also one hell of a motto.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 10, 2005)

"You were born an original, don't die a copy."
"There are things in this world that make sense...then there is love."
"Hope keeps us all from realizing that we have no real purpose in life."
"Wonderous." (sarcastically)
"If there was ever a doubt that this is love..it's gone now."
"Everything happens for a reason...but not all reasons deserve an action."

I have more, but it's all poetic and i can post it later.

Also, i hate when people say, "Get Over It."

I'm always like, "Well, if it were that easy, then it wouldn't be a big problem to begin with, and if it were that easy, i would've gotten over it long ago. The truth is, my feelings run freely in my body, i don't tell them what to get over and what not to, i stay more mentally stable when i let my feelings to what they are meant to do."


----------



## Narras (Jun 10, 2005)

Here are two I like.

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." - Edmund Burke

"A leader takes people where they want to go. A great leader takes people where they don't necessarily want to go, but ought to be." - Rosalynn Carter


----------



## Vertical (Jun 11, 2005)

my motto on life:

Pwn as many people as you can,
As fast as you can.


----------



## Jem (Jun 11, 2005)

"What will come will come, and we'll meet it when it does"/"Whatever happens, happens"

And

"Life is a play, the world is the stage and you are the star"


----------



## louuster (Jun 11, 2005)

you only have one life, live it while you can


----------



## Evilsoul (Jun 11, 2005)

Nobody tells me what to do.-my motto


----------



## Kitsune101 (Jun 11, 2005)

'Women are scary'
'You can't change what as already happens, but rather change the way you do things in the future to rideme (sp?) yourself'


----------



## Aregashi (Jun 11, 2005)

"You better enjoy your life because tomorrow you can already be dead."


----------



## hostilecrayon (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll try anything once. Twice if you're lucky.

Heh, I'm adventurous, so I like to try a lot of things. I want to be "worldly".


----------



## badsketching (Jun 12, 2005)

distroy everyone and everything infront of you.... then laugh...


----------



## saithan (Jun 12, 2005)

"Memento Mori" - Remember Death


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (Jun 12, 2005)

"Keep your friends close and your enemies closer."

"Nothing ventured, nothing gained."

Finally, my favorite...

"In this world, there is no good and evil: there are only shades of gray."


----------



## Wistfulpoet (Jun 12, 2005)

My very own

In Life, everyone makes mistakes. But it is those who chooses not to accept their mistakes will fail in life. Learn from the past, but dunt live in it, nor the present. Live and Dream of the future, because that is what life is about.......


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2005)

dont know if someone already posted this one:
"Lifes a bitch and im her pimp"


----------



## semperfi (Jun 12, 2005)

do it with style or don't do it at all


----------



## Triggenism (Jun 12, 2005)

My Motto in life is to see 2 pair of Boobies


----------



## Amaroka Mizu (Jun 12, 2005)

Mine are...

"Shit happens." & "No regrets."


----------



## ryu999 (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't have any motto  Don't need it!


----------



## krzyvietboi2k5 (Jun 12, 2005)

Carpe Diem
"live Life To The Fullest With No Regrets"
You Can Sleep When Your Dead.
There Is No Such Thing As A Dumb Question.
Give People Another Chance.
Death Must Be Easy Cuz Life Is So Hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2005)

" Why run through the storm for someone who waits for the sun to walk? "


----------



## Detri (Jun 12, 2005)

I've said this before.  "Don't be a fucking pussy, be a pussy fucker."


----------



## e1ia (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't follow other people for the sake to follow, but don't be different for the sake to be different, do what you like and don't give a darn weather people think your weird for being different or stupid for following the crowd, do what you like and suits you. And another is....Don't be upset and think your life is over about being dumped, cheated on, or breaking up, it gets you to that right guy/girl in your life faster.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 25, 2007)

"Don't forget to bring a towel."


----------



## e1ia (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh crap some of these posts are from 2005....wow XD


----------



## Pontago (Mar 25, 2007)

If youre not loosing any sleep over it. its not worth worring about.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm alive and well so its a good day.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

You gotta try everything at least once.


----------



## dervast (Mar 25, 2007)

"Take it easy. Things go in stride."


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 25, 2007)

1.) "Is the juice worth the squeeze?" - meaning, is it worth giving up everything for osmething important to you

2.) "Live life for the moment."


----------



## The Black Knight (Mar 25, 2007)

Ones my grandmother taught me and I always liked:

七転び八起き　or 七転八起
"nanakorobiyaoki" or "shichitenhakki"
It means to fall 7 times and get up 8.

猿も木から落ちる
"sarumokikaraochiru"
Even monkeys fall from trees.

And of course The Golden Rule: Treat others as you want others to treat you


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2007)

"Life is for living."

and

"Even in the face of armageddon, never comprimise." - Rorschach 
(Watchmen)


----------



## L (Mar 25, 2007)

the meaning of life is too have fun so relax kickback and laugh at the poeple who are working there ass's to death...

and if your not happy with that,,,

It takes 46 muscles to frown but only 4 to flip 'em the bird!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Money, Power, Respect.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 26, 2007)

"Do it to do it to it, screw it"




@ e1ia
OK, this is like the *third* two year old thread I've seen you dig out of the grave yard in the past 24hrs..... What gives?


----------



## Lain (Mar 26, 2007)

"All you have to do in life is go through elementary school, middle school, high school, college, work and more work. The remaining 8 years of your life after that are all yours! Enjoy!"


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol, and what happens if you don't reach the last 8 years of the life? Then i guess it's a sad life.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Carpe Diem~


----------



## Dagoth Ur (May 1, 2007)

"Never miss an opportunity to shut up"
"Better to be silent then have people think your a fool, than open your mouth and remove all doubt"
"Some people build wall to see who cares enough to knock them down"


----------



## impersonal (May 1, 2007)

> "every person is a different world"
> "The Golden Rule: He who has the gold makes the rules."


There are some nice ones in this thread 
Here are mine:
When in trouble:
_It'll work out._
When depressed: 
_think about the world as a painting._ Shows you how beautiful the world is.

When I'm not in trouble, and not depressed, I don't really need mottos. Except perhaps "Experience the most things you can".


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2007)

Here's mine:

"If you're enough of a douchebag to not only attempt to sum up your entire life philosophy into a single sentence but you succeed no less, go kill yourself."

I honestly like to think life is more complex than a slogan and the bumper sticker it fits on.


----------



## Jackal&Casull (May 1, 2007)

Yeah I got one,

Aim low, so you dont dissapoint yourself.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (May 1, 2007)

sleep.....


----------



## buff cat (May 1, 2007)

I don't really have a motto, but there is a specific person that I will, and deserve to, kill.  I've had a lot of time to think about it and that bitch is as good as dead.


----------



## Creator (May 1, 2007)

Eat to live, live to eat.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 1, 2007)

"Fuck You"


----------



## dummy plug (May 1, 2007)

hello Moto?

hehe i kid XD

i guess its "shit happens, get a grip and move on..."


----------



## Robotkiller (May 1, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> "If you're enough of a douchebag to not only attempt to sum up your entire life philosophy into a single sentence but you succeed no less, go kill yourself."
> 
> I honestly like to think life is more complex than a slogan and the bumper sticker it fits on.



Yeah, I tend to agree. But I think everybody has a little saying or mantra that helps them to define themselves. Humans are just weird like that I suppose. Anywho, here's mine. 

Whenever my parents or friends tell me I sleep too much I always respond with:

"Just because i'm lazy doesn't mean there are any more, or less, hours in the day."

I happen to think it's deep.......


----------



## Haruka (May 1, 2007)

B*ELIEVE!!!! IT!!!*


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Yeah, I tend to agree. But I think everybody has a little saying or mantra that helps them to define themselves. Humans are just weird like that I suppose. Anywho, here's mine.
> 
> Whenever my parents or friends tell me I sleep too much I always respond with:
> 
> ...



Whoa!

My mind hasn't been this bloweded since I first tried marijuana. 

That shit is deep.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2007)

Here are some of mine:
We're all making a difference, we just don't know how
Don't fuck around with the infinite
Screw the Rules


----------



## Misa (May 2, 2007)

_Life is not fair, its just the way it is._



Cant do anything about it.


----------



## Red (May 2, 2007)

_It will pass, for better or for worse, 'cause world never changes, it just turns.

_no matter how bad or good the situation, it will pass. nothing is forever.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2007)

"Be like water"


----------



## Hwon (May 2, 2007)

"Do what tastes right."


----------



## mister_napolean (May 2, 2007)

how about
"i'm 99 percent grind and 1 percent sleep"
or
"If you hit me, just know ill come back and hit you harder...
or
"People who can't sum up there life cause they think there life is complex is plain dumb..life is too simple to be called complex, its life or death, yes or no how complex is that? there is no maybe or anything in between its just 2 choices.."


----------



## Red (May 2, 2007)

Life isnt all that complex. What life are you living


----------



## Adonis (May 2, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> how about
> 
> "People who can't sum up there life cause they think there life is complex is plain dumb..life is too simple to be called complex, its life or death, yes or no how complex is that? there is no maybe or anything in between its just 2 choices.."



If you can sum up your ENTIRE life, and its philosophy, in a goddamned sentence, you're a douche for trying and pitiful for succeeding. Sorry, but I do shit. I think shit. My life has conflict that can't be summed up in a line or two or even a run-on sentence. Is my life so complex that I can write a novel about it? No. It's not so simple that I can fit it in a fortune cookie either.

And, to be frank, your quote isn't clever nor does it even make sense. Sorry, but life consists of more moral, and even practical, ramifications than living and dying.

You fail.

You fail miserably.

Jump off of a bridge. Do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars; just jump.


----------



## pearl_master (May 2, 2007)

here are a couple of mine.

"When things don't work out, blame the world, but don't expect anything to change."

"time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a Banana" 


"IF you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
' Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
if neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!"
Rudyard Kipling

lol the last one is a bit of a mouth full


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 2, 2007)

When life gives you lemons, find someone whose life has given them vodka and have a party.

Live with your mind open and eyes closed.


----------



## deadfishy00 (May 2, 2007)

life scuks, wear a helmet


----------



## Anarchy (May 2, 2007)

"everything is funny in some way"
"learn from the past but don't live in it"
"follow your own path"
" All Heaven is, is just a huge show and tell. So go do and get what you want because if you don't you'll have nothing to talk about."


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 2, 2007)

My three top favs:

"When in doubt..BITE THE ENEMY!"

"Practice makes permanent. Not perfect."

"Ask for forgiveness, never for permission."


----------



## Kakah (May 2, 2007)

you can only be young once, but u can be immature forever.


----------



## myle (May 2, 2007)

Live your life.


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

_Use it or lose it._

Actually, no, that's not it.

_*Live life to the fullest.*_


----------



## Beau Logan (May 2, 2007)

Whatever happens, happens. /Spike


----------



## Anthrias (May 3, 2007)

Death only comes to those who deserves it 
Live or Die, But dont come in my way.
Some more maybe but I cant get'em into words


----------



## drache (May 3, 2007)

Sorry I'll look though these all later, for me it's simple live your life, do what you feel is right and have the courage to be yourself because those that matter won't care and those that care don't matter.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (May 7, 2007)

my motto is 
'i dont care what people think" also... 
"shut the hell up" and 
"i couldnt care less."


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 8, 2007)

THIS IS YOUR LIFE AND IT IS ENDING ONE SECOND AT A TIME !!!!!


----------



## Kimimaru34 (May 8, 2007)

"Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through"
I don't like the band that sings it (The All-American Rejects) but that verse is pretty true to how I see life.


----------

